# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Need help in having orgasm in lucid dream!

## whitemagician91

Yesterday, I had 1 LD. I want have sex with a girl and when I was kissing her, I waked up. 

I had 2 lucid dreams this morning. In the first LD, I succeeded in getting a japanese girl and made love with her. However, I waked up when I still didn't have orgasm!

In the second LD, I didn't manage to get any woman although I want to.

My question is: do you know how to have Orgasm without being awaken to soon?
How can I succeed in picking any woman I want at will in my LD?
Thankyou.

----------


## Maria92

First off, it's woke up, not waked up, and awoken, not awaken.  :smiley: 

Dream orgasm can be hard to achieve for many. It's gonna take practice more than anything else. Just try to stay calm and keep reminding yourself that you're in a dream. If you feel that the dream is destabilizing, stop whatever you're in the middle of doing and try to restabilize it.

----------


## whitemagician91

thank you very much for correcting my grammar  :smiley:  I really appreciate your advice. Next time, I will try to constanly remind myself that I am dreaming. This should help alot.

I know achieving orgasm may need a lot of practice, but my question is: how to achieve orgasm? how to practice to have one? cause I really want to have one in my LD.

----------


## LdJake

Quick question, are you american? 

But on-topic finally someone who had the nads to ask the question i always wanted to ask

----------


## Maria92

Well, if you really want to get to know your orgasm, you can masturbate or have sex in real life. While you do so, pay attention to what it feels like, how far you can go before hitting the point of no return, etc. The lucid sex tutorial contains a link to Ninja's tantric method, which with practice, will let you achieve orgasm IRL without touching yourself. If you can get to that point, dream sex will be a breeze.

While dreaming, experience is going to be very beneficial. So when you're having dream sex, practice not waking up. I know this sounds like a huge derp moment, but if you can identify the things that lead to you waking up, and if you learn how to prevent them and prolong the dream, it will help you enormously.

----------


## whitemagician91

@LdJake: I am not an american  ::D: 

@ Mario92: Thankyou alot for your great advices and link. I will try and practice that  :smiley:

----------


## jrsokol1

Dude, sex in real life is a MILLION times better than in your dream. So why don't you just go get some in real life, stop being "THAT GUY", grow a pair of nuts, and go have sex with a hot girl and just cum all over her... it's that simple  ::D:

----------


## saltyseedog

> Dude, sex in real life is a MILLION times better than in your dream. So why don't you just go get some in real life, stop being "THAT GUY", grow a pair of nuts, and go have sex with a hot girl and just cum all over her... it's that simple



I dunno man I have had dream sex that felt pretty amazing...
but I've only had an orgasm once in dream but it was pretty gross when I woke up lol.

----------


## Philosopher8659

I suggest if beating your meat is that important to you,  take a hammer to bed.

----------


## Maria92

> I suggest if beating your meat is that important to you,  take a hammer to bed.



live and let live, man.  :wink2:

----------


## Philosopher8659

> live and let live, man.



A woman is the life of man. Just plain fact. I.e. all other paths are dead.

----------


## Maria92

> A woman is the life of man. Just plain fact. I.e. all other paths are dead.



Perhaps dead, but a hell of a lot of fun. It's not like he's saying he wants to give up RL women for dream orgasms. There's nothing wrong with supplementing a healthy sex life with dream sex. 

Also, gay guys.

----------


## Ethereal

> A woman is the life of man. Just plain fact. I.e. all other paths are dead.



Hey Philosopher, speaking of hammers,
Can you not be a tool?
Cheers.

To the OP: tried rubbing your hands whilst doing the deed?

----------

